# طريقه جديدة للانتحار



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## muheb (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*

ههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه حلوة


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## فادية (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اما طريقه  للانتحار مليانه تفائل وامل ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا بيتر​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*

بيتر انت بجد مش ممكن يا ابنى ده على ما الشجرة تكبر يكون الواحد ما ت من الواقفة فى الشمس
 ما يكونش ده قصدك اهى برضه جديدة وما تعتبرش حرام لأن الشمس هى اللى موتته مش هو اللى موت نفسه عموما انت دمك خفيف جدا والموضوع زيك  زى العسل


----------



## BITAR (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اما طريقه للانتحار مليانه تفائل وامل ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا بيتر​


*امال ايه *
*مش لازم ينتحر وهو متفائل*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## الخضر (10 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



الخضر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


* هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا الخضر*​


----------



## *malk (10 يوليو 2008)

*هو عايز يشل نفسة اولا و بعدين ينتحر*

*هينتحر مكسح يعنى*

*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



keky قال:


> *هو عايز يشل نفسة اولا و بعدين ينتحر*
> 
> *هينتحر مكسح يعنى*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههه*


*واحد متغاظ من نفسه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## رشا الحبوبة (11 يوليو 2008)

اية دة كدة كدة هيموت قبل الشجرة ما تكبر هههههههههههههه:new6::t19:


----------



## رشا الحبوبة (11 يوليو 2008)

كدة كدة هيموت قبل الشجرة ما تكبر يلا فداكوا يا جماعة ههههههههههههههههههههه
:94::smil16::budo::new6:


----------



## kokielpop (11 يوليو 2008)

*هههههههه 

فعلا طريقة تجيب الشلل  

شكرااااااا جداااااااااااااااا *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*

*ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يديلو الصحة و العمر و ينتحر

شكرا يا أستاذ بيتر​*


----------



## BITAR (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



رشا الحبوبة قال:


> اية دة كدة كدة هيموت قبل الشجرة ما تكبر هههههههههههههه:new6::t19:


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ما هو ده الجديد فى الانتحار*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



kokielpop قال:


> *هههههههه *​
> 
> *فعلا طريقة تجيب الشلل *​
> 
> *شكرااااااا جداااااااااااااااا *​


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ما هو الشلل *
*احدى طرق الانتحار*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *ربنا يديلو الصحة و العمر و ينتحر*​
> 
> *شكرا يا أستاذ بيتر*​


* رد اكثر من رائع يا r0o0o0ky*​


----------



## maro_12 (13 يوليو 2008)

hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انجى مكرم (13 يوليو 2008)

انا اللى شكلى هموتك اسرع sorry يابيتر انت موت كل اللى فى المنتدى ربنا يبارك حياتك ويزيدك merci ليك بجد


----------



## صوت الرب (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*

ههههههههههههههههههه
الصورة مضحكة أوي


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه قوي الطريقه دي
بس شكله ماكنش مستعد قوي للانتحار
علشان كدا لسه هيستني لما الشجره تكبر
يكون فكر كويس يمكن يغير رايه في الموضوع
وميرسي علي مواضيعك الجميله يا استاذي​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه 

حلوة​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (17 يوليو 2008)

*دى عمال ما تطول يكون مات من الشلل*​


----------



## ناريمان (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

حلو كتييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## كوك (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*

ميرسى  اوى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BITAR (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



maro_12 قال:


> hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


* فرحانه فيه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## سيزار (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وابريق الشاى دا هو الى فيه الميه كلها عشان تطلع شجره والباشا يتكل على الله لاء مش مصدق العب غيرها يا بيتر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


* فعلا شىء يدعوا للابتسامه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



انجى مكرم قال:


> انا اللى شكلى هموتك اسرع sorry يابيتر انت موت كل اللى فى المنتدى ربنا يبارك حياتك ويزيدك merci ليك بجد


*لا تعليق*​


----------



## BITAR (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



صوت الرب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> الصورة مضحكة أوي


* هم يبكى*
*وهم يضحك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه قوي الطريقه دي
> ...


*هو ده التعليق ولا بلاش*
*شكرا يا نيفين على المجامله*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*

*لا ربنا معاه ​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*

ههههههههههه هذا يكون منتحر بعد 20 سنة بعد ما تكبر الشجرة يعني


----------



## مسيحيه وافتخر (20 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههه
ههههههه


ابدا ماتطول هههه


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ​
> 
> 
> حلوة​


* الصوره *
*ولا*
*الطريقه*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



menaashraf2009 قال:


> *دى عمال ما تطول يكون مات من الشلل*​


 ههههههههههههههه
*وهذه الطريقى*
*احدى*
*طرق الانتحار*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



ناريمان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*
> 
> 
> *حلو كتييييييييييييييييير*​


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*تجديد بقى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



كوك قال:


> ميرسى اوى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


* اوعى تجربها*​


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وابريق الشاى دا هو الى فيه الميه كلها عشان تطلع شجره والباشا يتكل على الله لاء مش مصدق العب غيرها يا بيتر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*سيزار*
*على رأى المثل*
*طول الشجرة*
*بيبلغ الامانى*
* والباشا شكله صابر*
*هينتحر هينتحر*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا ربنا معاه ​*


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*لو كان معتمد على ربنا*
*مكنش فكر فى الانتحار*​


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> ههههههههههه هذا يكون منتحر بعد 20 سنة بعد ما تكبر الشجرة يعني


*ههههههههههههههه*
*الحدق يفهم*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: طريقه جديدة للانتحار*



مسيحيه وافتخر قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ههههههه
> 
> 
> ابدا ماتطول هههه


* يعنى بعد العذاب دة كله*
*متطولش الشجره*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حرام*​


----------

